# More crow hunting (pics)



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

We went back out again on Sunday morning for a short hunt. Took my daughter for her first crow hunt, she loved it.










Set up









We didn't get many but it was still fun.


















The Crew









Syd and I









They were flying high yesterday so the shots were limited. I dumped a couple that were just picture perfect, getting the feel for my new 870.

Sydney needs a gun that fits her better. We tried a youth 870 yesterday but that was still too long. We went to Gander Mountain to try out guns after hunting. Found a 870 Jr that has a shorter LOP and barrel than the youth. She threw it up like she owned it her whole life so Dad's wallet is going to be a bit lighter after work today.

Good times doing this crow hunting. We really enjoy it and it's one of those things you can put as much or as little as you want into it and still have fun.


----------



## Big Honkers (Dec 20, 2008)

Critter,

Outstanding post. Thank you for sharing.


BH


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

Big Honkers said:


> Critter,
> 
> Outstanding post. Thank you for sharing.
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## HardWayMike (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## duckjunky (Mar 28, 2007)

Nice work..Looks like a lab could have had some fun.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks guys. We hope to get a few more hunts in by the end of season. Couple more weekends is all we have left then we're rolling right into some soft water fishing and turkey season.


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

Nice job on getting her involved!!!


----------



## SWMich (Sep 1, 2010)

Never been crow hunting...what type of shot do you use?
And what do you do with the crows?


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

I use lead 1 1/8 oz 7.5 @ 1300 fps if I'm buying crow ammo. Otherwise I use whatever I have handy. My buddy likes 1 1/4 oz of #6s. They aren't hard to kill if you hit them. I like a mod choke.
You can eat em, lots of recipies online. You can leave them where they lay. The spot we hunt the most we throw them in a pile so the landowner can shoot coyotes off them.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

Great report and excellent photos! I would just toss them for the coyotes too. I would feel a little sketchy eating a scavenger of any kind. You never know what those crows could have been picking away at. I would imagine the cholesterol level in a crow's meat is extremely high as well.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Looks like you guys had a hell of a good time! Great to see your daughter out there getting involved!


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

She loves it. My boy likes it too, they are both chompin' at the bit to get out for one last hunt this weekend. When those two develop into better wingshooters there won't be a crow within three counties of here.


----------



## chopperloui (Dec 16, 2005)

I was thrilled to read your post & see the pictures. What a great way to spend quality time with the kids. Thanks for sharing it with us.

Dale


----------



## greenhead1984 (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks like fun, I have always wanted to try it but never got around to it. To many hobbies as it is but I think I'll add this to the list of things to try this year. Great job getting the kids involved!!!


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Great post, won't be too much longer and we will be at it again. Love those early season stupid crows.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

The countdown has begun. We already have some plans for some combo crow hunting and fishing up by Mecosta at my buddies cottage.


----------

